# Cat Ownership Dissertation Questionnaire



## Celtic Fringe (14 February 2018)

If you are a cat owner can I please ask you to be kind and complete a questionnaire for one of the students in my Department? She is completing her final year dissertation. The questions should not take longer than 10 -15 minutes. The link is 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdKlw08V1yexJIlaajCV_9M3S0kfqFFdjHFZdSSndn14-Ki3Q/viewform

Huge thanks


----------



## Equi (14 February 2018)

Done


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Celtic Fringe (14 February 2018)

equi said:



			Done 

Click to expand...

Many thanks - much appreciated!


----------



## Celtic Fringe (14 February 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Done  

Click to expand...

Thank-you! She has left it all a little late so all responses gratefully received.


----------



## Amye (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Keith_Beef (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## cowgirl16 (15 February 2018)

Done.


----------



## timbobs (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 February 2018)

Done.


----------



## asmp (15 February 2018)

Celtic Fringe said:



			Thank-you! She has left it all a little late so all responses gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter was at Reading and left everything late for her dissertation too!  Remember she was printing everything off at home on the day it was due in - melt down when printer couldn't cope.  Husband had to come home from work and drive her to Reading.


----------



## Rumtytum (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (15 February 2018)

Done


----------



## Archangel (17 February 2018)

Done.  Makes a change to do a cat one!


----------



## Celtic Fringe (19 February 2018)

asmp said:



			My daughter was at Reading and left everything late for her dissertation too!  Remember she was printing everything off at home on the day it was due in - melt down when printer couldn't cope.  Husband had to come home from work and drive her to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the 'traditional' last minute dissertation panic! We now ask for everything to be submitted online which gets round the printer issues, but very occasionally software problems get quite stressful. We try and be kind to students and have printed or upload work for them, but some seem doomed to get into a complete pickle!


----------



## Celtic Fringe (19 February 2018)

HUGE thanks to everyone who completed the cat ownership questionnaire. She now has over 70 responses so enough data for some good analyses 

We have had projects on horses and dogs in the past, and now cats. We really need to get round to publishing/publicising some of the results as they are quite interesting!


----------



## nikicb (19 February 2018)

Done.  xx


----------

